
The median pay at Facebook is more than $240,000 a year - samfisher83
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-median-pay-240000-2017-2018-4
======
gastrmedox
Help me understand what point this headline is trying to make. Perhaps I am
obtuse, but it isn't on purpose.

Is the median pay too high or too low? If we think pay is too high, have we
considered that in, say, Lakeville, MN I can get 5 acres and a 4 bedroom house
for 350-400k? I don't think I could afford that and childcare on 240k if I
worked at Facebook, but I don't know that.

If too low, what should it be?

It feels like this article and similar are trying to make a point based on
numbers that look high nationally but aren't locally.

Or is it just an interesting factoid?

